# What Does Natural Really Mean?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:“Tom, could you tell me what supplements you take? I know that you aren’t really big on supplements, but I remember reading somewhere that you said you believe in a few basic supplements. I also read something on Jon Benson’s website where he said you are the most “natural” bodybuilder he knows and that you [...]

*Read More...*


----------

